# Bubbly Personalities



## OrangeAppled

Do you enjoy cute, bubbly personalities or do you find them annoying?
Or does it make no difference to you?
Does gender make a difference in how you respond to such a personality?

In case you're unsure of just what exactly "bubbly" means, here is the official meaning I am referring to from the dictionary:

Bubbly - adj.
- Full of high spirits; effervescent
- lively; animated; excited
- effusive, enthusiastic, vivacious, high-spirited

And the specific colloquial usage I am referring to, from Urban Dictionary:
- a really happy, perky, kind of annoying person at times _(*kind of annoying is subjective in this context*)_
- To act Overly Happy or Perky _(*"overly" is subjective here also*)_
- An adjective describing someone who is happy and has a lot of energy. It is almost borderline mania


----------



## Ace Face

I crave the company of people who are just as enthusiastic as I am  It makes for a jolly good time. If said bubbly person lacks... ehhh, intelligence though, yes, it can be very annoying.


----------



## MrShatter

No. 

Character count in white to make a more dramatic final statement.


----------



## paper lilies

Bubbly people tend to leave me feeling kind of wide-eyed. I.e. "Oh my God. Are they for real?"
So, no. I don't particularly enjoy bubbly personalities.
To expand briefly, I can enjoy moments of bubbly-ness but if it's a constant it tends to grate on my nerves.


----------



## L'Empereur

I only like them in women.


----------



## knittigan

paper lilies said:


> *Bubbly people tend to leave me feeling kind of wide-eyed. I.e. "Oh my God. Are they for real?"*
> So, no. I don't particularly enjoy bubbly personalities.
> To expand briefly, I can enjoy moments of bubbly-ness but if it's a constant it tends to grate on my nerves.


Haha, this is exactly how I feel, except I enjoy them in both men and women.


----------



## Paradox1987

I've lost track of how many people (especially women) fail to fathom how I can be both bubbly, sociable and warm whilst being a sarcastic little so 'n' so. However, I think my pithiness balances it out in the end. As a general rule, I like bubbly people; but nothing to excess


----------



## Promethea

I think I know what you mean by your description, and its funny I see this now because I really was just thinking about this today. I think that type of personality seems like a novelty to me. I like people who are more deep and soulful. The more deep and soulful may come off as bitter or broody at times but that doesn't phase me. I want to see what they are thinking about, and earn their affections instead of bask in the cheap fleeting attention of the bubbly novelty person.


----------



## nádej

I love bubbly people if they are genuine.

I also love snarky people if they are genuine.

I really just love people who feel real.


I've been called a bubbly personality many times, but that doesn't mean there isn't a lot more to me than the giggling and smiles.


----------



## BlissfulDreams

It depends. If I'm in a neutral or good mood, their attitudes are contagious and they make for good company. Whether they are male or female makes no difference to me. But if I'm in a bad mood, their "Don't worry; be happy" attitudes grate on my nerves. They make me feel like my feelings aren't legitimate and I can't or shouldn't be in a bad mood.


----------



## CoopV

Only if it's fake. I can be bubbly but it's cuz I'm genuinely excited/enthusiastic.


----------



## Aerorobyn

I envy the bubbly individuals - they seem to be more likable by the overall population, which is completely opposite of me. I think that if I were more bubbly and energetic, I might actually be shown more respect by people. With that said, however, I do find those personalities quite annoying.


----------



## OrangeAppled

Thanks for the responses & votes. I've noticed polar views on this from people IRL. It's appealing to many, but some get really annoyed by it. 

I have to say that I've always found bubblyness somewhat annoying. It's tiring to me, and the cuteness of it just turns me off somehow. I have to admit that I sometimes get an impression that the person is somewhat shallow &/or phony. I don't find they necessarily like me either. My female friends are almost never bubbly, even if they're outgoing & warm.

There's probably a tad bit of annoyance that women seem expected to be this way also.... 

I've noticed that when it does appeal to me though, it's usually in a man, and it's genuine & not _too much._ I'm not sure why it annoys me far less in a guy. Maybe because it's unexpected & less typical? It often loses that cutesy quality in a man.


----------



## LQ9

Bubbly people... frankly, I generally want to slap 'em.

Cheerful is great, but "bubbly" brings to mind a sort of sugary, giggly facade used to get attention and mask any real depth...

See Manic Pixie Dream Girl - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Spades

I prefer them, probably because I am one.

And for anyone who thinks "bubbly" people lack great depth, please get to know them first.


----------



## Fizz

paper lilies said:


> Bubbly people tend to leave me feeling kind of wide-eyed. I.e. "Oh my God. Are they for real?"
> So, no. I don't particularly enjoy bubbly personalities.
> To expand briefly, I can enjoy moments of bubbly-ness but if it's a constant it tends to grate on my nerves.


I've known some people like this, I end up questioning how genuine they are. Actually not just myself, a coworker even mentioned that they heard others talking about how "fake" the bubbly coworker was.

He was perceived as fake but I didn't mind him so much. I questioned it sometimes but as long as he was helpful and didn't piss me off, I didn't mind.


----------



## Fizz

LQ9 said:


> Bubbly people... frankly, I generally want to slap 'em.
> 
> Cheerful is great, but "bubbly" brings to mind a sort of sugary, giggly facade used to get attention and mask any real depth...
> 
> See Manic Pixie Dream Girl - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


The MPDG is so annoying, I hate people who fantasize about their own IRL MPDG. I want to tell them to grow up because there aren't any females out there that want to "save" them.


----------



## SilentScream

Like others have mentioned --- sometimes when they're genuine can be extremely endearing and suck me in ... 

If "bubbliness" is just one aspect of a multi-faceted personality, then I love it. 

But if it's the _only_ aspect of someone's personality, even then I don't really consider them one-dimensional or fake but then I try to get at the root of the core individual to see what kind of depth lies under there. 

I like to believe that at times the overly "bubbly" people are covering some sort of deep regrets, or inner thoughts with a mask ---- I like to uncover people's masks in order to understand / appreciate them more. 

So .. I'm definitely not indifferent --- generally, I don't mind such people --- but if they lack depth, then yeah, I avoid them --- but I don't think anyone actually lacks depth. It's just not readily seen, so I try to unmask it and find out more.


----------



## Sina

I am an optimistic, happy sort of person, but I do have a serious, brooding and intimidating persona. So, I actually don't mind these "bubbly personalities" as long as they're genuine. Mind you, there are plenty of quiet, serious people who are anything but intelligent and "deep". It's funny when I see people equate bubbly with lack of depth and intelligence; this is reminiscent of the halo/horn effect. 

Clearly, I don't automatically correlate bubbliness with a lack of intellect nor do I assume that a bubbly person will, necessarily, grate on my nerves. As with everyone else I deal with, if they're mature, interesting and comfortable with my silences, my intensity and my passions, things will be peachy.


----------



## JamieBond

I much prefer reserved, withdrawn people. Bubbly people make me tired lol.


----------

